# YULL walter william (known as Billy)



## yull (Jan 6, 2013)

He was posted missing on christmas eve December 1952 from the 
S.S.WENCESLAO off the coast of South America.
The previous year he saved a man who fell overboard.
Can anyone throw any light on him.
Thank you.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site Yull. I presume Billy was a relative of yours and hope someone can help you with your search for information.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is your man. 
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8364927

Roger


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Yull *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## yull (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear Roger
Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I do family history, and Billy was my dad's brother, I was only three when he died.
Regards
Yull


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I can confirm that Roger has the correct man. See attached.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the confimation Hugh, 

Yull

To find out which ships he sailed on before SAN WENCESLAO you need to obtain his form CRS10
This form records the service of individual merchant seamen and lists the ships on which they served with relevant dates. The CRS 10 will give personal details of each seaman including, name, age, rank, rating/grade and qualifications. They provide details of ships served on, the names of ships and their official numbers, the dates of engagement and discharge and rank served. This information about service was extracted from ship's logs and crew agreements lodged by ship owners. 
If it has survived it should be here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10991301
These forms are stored in blocks of 60 names so it pays to be precise when ordering. Something like----------------
Could you please quote for a copy of the form CRS10 of WALTER WILLIAM YULL born 03/09/1933 in Hull Discharge A number R557483 in piece 
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10991301

You could also look at the ships logbook and crew agreement but they would contain little other information not already posted by Hugh.


----------

